
Finland is winning the war on fake news - ceohockey60
https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2019/05/europe/finland-fake-news-intl/
======
java-man
This is no surprise: Finland is one of the most educated, socially responsible
countries. Why and how did it happen, and can it be replicated in other
countries?

A hint might be found in the article:

"The education system was also reformed to emphasize critical thinking."

I wish we had something like this implemented here in the US.

